# Trouble with Canon Digital and Flash



## Big Daddy (May 27, 2004)

I have and have had for about 5 years a Canon Digital Rebel that I just love. I have a Canon Speedlite 420 EX flash that I bought about 4 years ago and have had great use of both. Recently when I take a picture inside the house with the 420 flash the flash will go off but my picture comes out about 95% black. I remove the flash and use the little pop up flash and the picture comes out fine. I have went over and over my settings on the camera and the flash and they're all fine. Do you guys have any suggestions?

Thanks,,,


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Black as in totally. Sounds like the shutter curtain in the way if so. I have done this on purpose before but not on accident. Not sure what to say but besides checking all the custom functions in flash.Pull the batts out and reinstall, confirm clean contacts and that its sliding in all the way. Worst case is the shutter is going out I quess. Canon has excellent phone support by the way. Call em


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Does it even do this when you are shooting in manual mode versus one of the scene, P,Tv or Av Modes?


----------



## Big Daddy (May 27, 2004)

Not quite totally black, you can faintly see the image and I know the shutter is operating and I know the flash is going off. Talked to Canon and they think the flash may be bad, I may just buy another one, looked at the 580 Speedlite, I'd rather get a good one since I need to buy one anyhow. If any of you guys have a good speedlite for sale I may consider getting a used one.

Pocketfisherman, ya it does it in all modes, I think the flash is sending bad info to the camera and confusing it since I have no trouble with the small built in flash. 

Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Before you go buy that new flash, you may want to clear Custom Functions. See your manual. Then try the flash. Maybe you could meet up with one of the Cannon users here and make a test using their flash before investing in a new one. Have you checked other forums out?


----------



## Big Daddy (May 27, 2004)

grayfish said:


> Before you go buy that new flash, you may want to clear Custom Functions. See your manual. Then try the flash. Maybe you could meet up with one of the Cannon users here and make a test using their flash before investing in a new one. Have you checked other forums out?


the guy at canon had me restore factory defaults through the Manual Mode window so I assume that this is what you mean? I'm trying to think of somewhere I could try a flash, I'm in NW Houston(Hwy 6 529 area) if any of you guys could spare a few minutes, I'd buy a 12 pack of whatever you want!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Let me check and see what Canon flash my son has. Rich


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I just found out that my son no longer has a shoe mounted flash so we cannot help. sorry, Rich


----------



## Big Daddy (May 27, 2004)

Thanks Rich, I'm gonna take the flash/camera to Houston Camera on Fondren tomorrow and see if they can fix it, my brother is sending me one of his flashes so I'll be clicking away in a couple days. Thanks alot for all the input, I'll let you guys know what results...


----------



## Big Daddy (May 27, 2004)

Found it to be a loose Hot Shoe on top of the camera,,,


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Big Daddy said:


> Found it to be a loose Hot Shoe on top of the camera,,,


So, was that repairable?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Well, good. That sounds like a simple fix. Glad to hear you are back in action.
Mike


----------



## Big Daddy (May 27, 2004)

I fixed it at my kitchen table, I think it was so loose that it may have damaged an internal connection cause 1 out of 50 times the flash may not go off even when the flash is ready. It wasn't working properly before so this is a lot better. Think I'll keep using it until it totally fails then I'll send it in...THanks for the input


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Hmmmmm...Just a fussy old guy here...but...you surely don't want to miss that one "shot of a lifetime" because the flash decides that NOW is the time to permanently die. 

I'd be sending it in ASAP .... just in case. 

Of course, I also have purchased ten or fifteen backup fishing lures for every one that I really need. Rich


----------



## Big Daddy (May 27, 2004)

Ya I hear ya but we have a 13 day old daughter and if I'd send the camera off now my wife would kill me. Just like anything else we wanna get as many pics of her now, not saying that in a few weeks we wouldn't want as many pictures but its just the "new" factor of her right now. I can always flip to the cheesy lil built in flash if need be, not as good of quality but I can switch the ISO to 800 and shoot her with available light during the day,,,either way,,,it'll be sent off pretty soon just not right now if ya understand,,,:wink:


richg99 said:


> Hmmmmm...Just a fussy old guy here...but...you surely don't want to miss that one "shot of a lifetime" because the flash decides that NOW is the time to permanently die.
> 
> I'd be sending it in ASAP .... just in case.
> 
> Of course, I also have purchased ten or fifteen backup fishing lures for every one that I really need. Rich


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Oh With a 13 day old daughter....I'd be waiting also..Sorry I didn't know that. Rich


----------

